# Has anybodies cat had a reaction to Drontal wormer ?



## Guest (Nov 3, 2009)

I wormed my cat yesterday with Drontal and ever since he has just been a bit off, very sleepy, jumpy and antisocial, his appetite is still as strong as ever but he has been having slightly soft but pale poo's, (he does have a sensitive tum at the best of times)

Is this possibly a side effect of the wormer, do you think he'll come good when it's all out of his system.


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

ive used this for years with no probs,never heard of any bad reactions either.softer,different colour poo after worming is common,maybe something else has made him a bit off


----------



## jaxx (Aug 10, 2009)

Is this the first time your cat has been given Drontal? How old is he? 

Kitty has a sensitive tummy but she's never reacted to a Drontal tablet. She's more likely to react to being restrained and having a tablet shoved down her throat! lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2009)

jaxx said:


> Is this the first time your cat has been given Drontal? How old is he?
> 
> Kitty has a sensitive tummy but she's never reacted to a Drontal tablet. She's more likely to react to being restrained and having a tablet shoved down her throat! lol


He's about 16 weeks and I think this was his first drontral wormer as I think he was wormed with milbemax (sp?) before, I was told to give him 1/4 of a tablet and I stuck it in a little bit of chicken as he is very food orientated to save the stress of trying to shove it down his throat.


----------



## jaxx (Aug 10, 2009)

You could always ring your vet tomorrow for advice which they don't usually charge for.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2009)

jaxx said:


> You could always ring your vet tomorrow for advice which they don't usually charge for.


I think if he's still off tomorrow then he'll be taking a trip in to the vets, I just don't want to stress him more than is neccessary.


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

The Drontal tablets make my lot vomit so we have to use Milbemax. With some cats it makes them feel sick. Hope your furkid feels better soon.


----------



## Tigrella (Nov 27, 2013)

Gave my 3yr old, 3.5kg cat her first Drontal tablet today and an hour afterwards, she was disorientated, her inner eyelids were raised and she was staggering as though she were drunk. Thankfully her breathing's ok, so she's now comfortably dozing under a blanket. Prior to the tablet, she was on top form and full of beans. 

She is a very sensitive cat and has to be fed a raw diet as she's intolerant to cat food eek so I was prepared to see some side effects, but having looked round the Internet, ehow lists a number of different reactions to Drontal, including staggering & lethargy. Other reports have been noted by the FDA in USA to include "transient ataxia" (staggering) especially in kittens. 

I guess Drontal doesn't suit everyone! 

Sorry to be such a geek, but hope it helps.


----------



## Tigrella (Nov 27, 2013)

Just to update you, 10 hours and lots of sleep after her Drontal tablet, Saffy is now completely back to normal again. Phew!


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Tigrella said:


> Just to update you, 10 hours and lots of sleep after her Drontal tablet, Saffy is now completely back to normal again. Phew!


Glad Saffy is ok now, on a side note it's very bizarre seeing this post as I was Greyhare in a former life  but I have since never wormed Monty so haven't ever noticed anymore side affects from Drontal.


----------



## denflo (Apr 29, 2011)

Dennis used to be allergic to Drontal, he could only have Milbemax. Drontal gave him a poorly tummy, might be best to stick with Milbemax for you kitty as well. Glad he's ok now. :001_smile:


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

MontyMaude said:


> Glad Saffy is ok now, on a side note it's very bizarre seeing this post as *I was Greyhare in a former life * but I have since never wormed Monty so haven't ever noticed anymore side affects from Drontal.


Kinda spooky seeing a the 'old you' resurrected


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Tigrella said:


> Gave my 3yr old, 3.5kg cat her first Drontal tablet today and an hour afterwards, she was disorientated, her inner eyelids were raised and she was staggering as though she were drunk. Thankfully her breathing's ok, so she's now comfortably dozing under a blanket. Prior to the tablet, she was on top form and full of beans.
> 
> She is a very sensitive cat and has to be fed a raw diet as she's intolerant to cat food eek so I was prepared to see some side effects, but having looked round the Internet, ehow lists a number of different reactions to Drontal, including staggering & lethargy. Other reports have been noted by the FDA in USA to include "transient ataxia" (staggering) especially in kittens.
> 
> ...


One of my cats had a similar severe reaction. It was terrifying, as this was a special needs cat on phenobarbital for seizures. Normally I don't have to deworm but I had rescued a kitten full of roundworms, and it was a struggle to get rid of them, so all cats had to be treated.

Don't use the drontal in your kitten again. If you keep her inside, she won't need it ever, anyway.


----------



## Tigrella (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanks for all the kind comments. It is terrifying when our kitties have reactions to tablets and I definitely won't give her Drontal again.

I just had to post in case anyone else out there stumbles across this thread, like I did, looking for information about Drontal 's side effects. 

Thanks to everyone for the Milbemax recommendation. I hadn't heard of that product before. What a great forum!


----------



## Tigrella (Nov 27, 2013)

Back again, and still having wormer problems. 

After the Drontal experience, I decided to give Milbemax a go. After 4 hours Saffy was showing the same reactions as she had to Drontal - disorientated, confused, dazed and sleepy. After 7 hours, her face had become puffy and she had an uncomfortable abdomen. After 9 hours she was over the worst, and 24 hours on, she's up and about, eating a little and nearly back to her normal self.*

What I didn't realise is that Drontal and Milbemax share the same primary ingredient: Praziquantel. Drontal has 20mg for an adult cat, Milbemax has 40mg! My cat is 4 years old and weighs 4kg, so it's not a dosage issue - it's a reaction to the drug.*

Praziquantel is also prescribed to humans, so side effects are well documented. I found it on Wikipedia as well as other websites.*

I'm really annoyed that my new young vet prescribed Milbemax after I told her about the problems with Drontal. And I'm annoyed with myself for not being more careful. But at least the cat's recovered well....*

Anyone know any wormers without Praziquantel in them?*

Thanks!


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

It really sounds like you should not ever use de-wormers for her again. If you keep her inside, or in a cat proof outside enclosure when she does go out, you won't have to worry about it.


----------



## Tigrella (Nov 27, 2013)

lorilu said:


> It really sounds like you should not ever use de-wormers for her again. If you keep her inside, or in a cat proof outside enclosure when she does go out you won't have to worry about it.QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion. Unfortunately it's a bit more complicated. We adopted Saffy a year ago, only to have her diagnosed with pancreatitis two weeks later. We followed the vet's advice, feeding prescription diets and so on, but didn't manage to cure her until we gave up on cat food altogether. She now eats raw, including wild rabbit & pheasant, under the supervision of a holistic vet. All her medical problems and strange symptoms went away with the change of diet, but of course it poses a worm risk in itself.
> 
> Anyway, we have a special needs girl and it's all a balancing act. Sorry for going off topic, but I thought I'd better explain. You're right about these de-wormers not being good for her - better call the holistic vet again!


----------



## sante (Oct 4, 2013)

GreyHare said:


> I wormed my cat yesterday with Drontal and ever since he has just been a bit off, very sleepy, jumpy and antisocial, his appetite is still as strong as ever but he has been having slightly soft but pale poo's, (he does have a sensitive tum at the best of times)
> 
> Is this possibly a side effect of the wormer, do you think he'll come good when it's all out of his system.


Rosie does this when she has drontal every 3 month's. She normally is back to her self in a few days. I think it is just a strop she throws. Regarding the different coloured poo I have never noticed tbh.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

> Thanks for the suggestion. Unfortunately it's a bit more complicated. We adopted Saffy a year ago, only to have her diagnosed with pancreatitis two weeks later. We followed the vet's advice, feeding prescription diets and so on, but didn't manage to cure her until we gave up on cat food altogether. She now eats raw, including wild rabbit & pheasant, under the supervision of a holistic vet. All her medical problems and strange symptoms went away with the change of diet, but of course it poses a worm risk in itself.
> 
> Anyway, we have a special needs girl and it's all a balancing act. Sorry for going off topic, but I thought I'd better explain. You're right about these de-wormers not being good for her - better call the holistic vet again!


I would get her tested for parasites regularly rather than actually worming her although it would probably cost more in vets bills you would then only need to treat her if she gets worms.


----------



## Tigrella (Nov 27, 2013)

[QUO'TE=MontyMaude;1063638661]I would get her tested for parasites regularly rather than actually worming her although it would probably cost more in vets bills you would then only need to treat her if she gets worms.[/QUOTE]

Thanks - that's a really sensible idea. I would rather pay a bit more to get her the right care. I'll look into that.

Apologies to everyone, by the way, for not doing my quotes properly. Confused newbie on a mobile phone!


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Tigrella said:


> lorilu said:
> 
> 
> > It really sounds like you should not ever use de-wormers for her again. If you keep her inside, or in a cat proof outside enclosure when she does go out you won't have to worry about it.QUOTE]
> ...


Why would a raw diet put her at risk for parasites? That's a fallacy. Just make sure the meat is frozen for an appropriate amount of time. There is very little risk, even without freezing (except for wild/game meat of course).

My cats are raw fed also. I do not de-worm them, there is no need for it.


----------



## Tigrella (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanks for reminding me about that, Lorilu. I've had so many anti-raw vets warning me about the risks, that I'd forgotten the freezing process negates it. Thanks!


----------



## Venstar23 (Mar 3, 2018)

Trying to also find information on alternatives to Drontal. My cat had tapeworms and I gave her the frontal...within an hour she was staggering around and looking totally out of it. I refuse to give her anything with praziquantel anymore. Have gone through some diatomaceous earth with her, supposed to naturally kill worms, but today I see a thrown up roundworm! Gross, and now need to find something to give her to take care of that, but also not to cause an allergic, possibly deadly reaction. Cats!!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Milbemax from your vet


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Millibax has the same active ingredient, so cannot be used to replace drontal when there is a reaction. This is an old thread but the OP's cat had a worse reaction with millebax than she did with drontal. Its the praziquantel that is the problem.


----------



## Marg. (Feb 11, 2018)

I used to give my GS dog garlic to worm her, (I know it was a dog, but thought it might be something to think about,) in large quantities garlic is bad for animals, I used to give her 1 small garlic clove once a week, she was 32kg, so dose would have to be worked out very carefully. It might even be not able to do this for kitties, not sure. I raw fed Kiera my german shepherd & never wormed or flead her, I wouldn't put these sort of stuff into her.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@Venstar23 - I wouldn't give garlic to a cat. It would need to be given in a dose too large to be safe, in order to kill parasitic worms.

Panacur (active ingredient fenbendazole) would be the worm treatment to use for your cat as it does not contain praziquantel. It is effective at killing round worms and various other worms but not effective at killing all types of tapeworm. Praziquantel is the only chemical I know of that kills all types of tapeworm. Your vet may be able to suggest a different treatment for the tape worm.

There are two ways a cat can get tapeworm - one is through fleas (as one species of tapeworm uses the flea an an intermediate host). The other is from hunting / eating prey (as the taenia species of tapeworm lives in the gut of the prey).

If you treat your cat every month with flea killer as a preventative measure, and keep her restricted to your garden or indoors so she can't hunt prey, then she she should not get tapeworms so you would avoid the need to treat her and could just treat her for round worms with the Panacur.


----------



## Marg. (Feb 11, 2018)

Chillminx, I did wonder about the garlic for cats. Worked very well for my dog.


----------



## Paulab72 (Jun 20, 2020)

I have used the spot on on five cats and only two of them had no reactions, the other three have severe diahorrea and one also projectile vomiting, I’ve been cleaning up after them for four days now. I feel like a terrible cat mum for using this on them. I will never use this again.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Paulab72 said:


> I have used the spot on on five cats and only two of them had no reactions, the other three have severe diahorrea and one also projectile vomiting, I've been cleaning up after them for four days now. I feel like a terrible cat mum for using this on them. I will never use this again.


What did you use?


----------



## Paulab72 (Jun 20, 2020)

lorilu said:


> What did you use?


Droncit spot on wormer for cats


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I used Drontal and never again. My poor boy was wobbly on his feet and i was so worried. Next time the vet can do it.


----------



## c.lenore.b (2 mo ago)

Tigrella said:


> Gave my 3yr old, 3.5kg cat her first Drontal tablet today and an hour afterwards, she was disorientated, her inner eyelids were raised and she was staggering as though she were drunk. Thankfully her breathing's ok, so she's now comfortably dozing under a blanket. Prior to the tablet, she was on top form and full of beans. She is a very sensitive cat and has to be fed a raw diet as she's intolerant to cat food eek so I was prepared to see some side effects, but having looked round the Internet, ehow lists a number of different reactions to Drontal, including staggering & lethargy. Other reports have been noted by the FDA in USA to include "transient ataxia" (staggering) especially in kittens. I guess Drontal doesn't suit everyone! Sorry to be such a geek, but hope it helps.


 This just happened with my 8 y/o birman Luna. She's had drontal before but this time exact same symptoms as you've jsut described. I first noticed her raised inner eyelids then the staggering... She also has sensitive stomach and is on a raw diet with gastro Royal canin biscuits. How strange.. Does that mean I shouldn't continue drontal?


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

c.lenore.b said:


> This just happened with my 8 y/o birman Luna. She's had drontal before but this time exact same symptoms as you've jsut described. I first noticed her raised inner eyelids then the staggering... She also has sensitive stomach and is on a raw diet with gastro Royal canin biscuits. How strange.. Does that mean I shouldn't continue drontal?


 Tigrella has not posted since 2014, so pretty unlikely you will get any response. Hopefully someone knowledgeable will see your post and respond.


----------

